# Las Vegas-here we go!!



## STEVIE (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Well, we leave in two weeks for our first trip to Las Vegas. We are a family of 4 with two teenage sons (ages 16 and 19).

I have been on Travelzoo and LasVegas.com, looking for discount prices on shows and area tours. Before I bite the bullet and reserve, I wanted to check with you all to be sure if you have used these sites and if they are recommended. 

I appreciate all reply's, comments and suggestions.
Thanks, Sue


----------



## Karen G (Aug 4, 2013)

I've bought stuff from Travelzoo before and it worked out well. Another source for tickets is http://www.goldstar.com/las-vegas/events.  Your teenagers might enjoy Recycled Percussion, Jabbawoceez, and Blue Man Group.  

Hope you have a great time.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 4, 2013)

*Las Vegas Bargains.*




susgar said:


> I appreciate all reply's, comments and suggestions.


We like to get discount Las Vegas show tickets at Tix 4 Tonite.

Click here for Las Vegas Top 10 Values.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 4, 2013)

If the boys are real daredevils, they might enjoy the 'rides' at the top of the Stratosphere. Walking through the shops at Desert Passage and the Shops at Caesar's Palace. Statues come to life and rain falls from the 'sky'. There is an aquarium inside Caesar's. The people watching isn't bad either. You, (and they) might enjoy Penn & Teller.

If you go to do the 'Dam Tour' at Hoover Dam, go early. Very early. Tickets are timed and when they sell out the day's tours, they are gone. It's limited by how many can fit in the elevator down into the dam, and it isn't like they can just build more.

Have fun, wear sunscreen, carry water. Expect over 100 degrees. But it's a _dry_ heat!

Jim


----------



## ricoba (Aug 4, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> ...Expect over 100 degrees. But it's a _dry_ heat!
> 
> Jim



It read a balmy 122 degrees on our car thermometer after we left it sitting in the sun for about an hour earlier today! 

Right now it's a much more pleasant 105 and it feels A OK...


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 4, 2013)

If you go out to Hoover Dam, the walk across the new (relatively) bypass bridge has stunning views looking down at the dam and lake.  Although I'm not sure how enjoyable it would be if it was 105 to 122 degrees. We've always done that in the Spring when it is much cooler.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 4, 2013)

You might be interested in some of these local  Groupon deals.


----------



## Dori (Aug 5, 2013)

Have a great time, Sue! There is lots to see and do in the city and surrounding area. I think a side trip to Red Rock Canyon might be interesting for all of you.

Dori


----------



## Magic1962 (Aug 5, 2013)

Sue, have fun in Las Vegas, my wife, one of our daughters and her husband and I are going to Las Vegas Sept. 5th through the 10th for our first time also... please let us know how your trip was.... I am sure it will be spectacular.... we booked the dinner and show for V the Ultimate Varity Show we ordered them online through BestofVegas.com last night and will be staying at Tahiti Village... Dave


----------



## Karen G (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's another  show I can highly recommend.  If you go, don't be put off by the hotel as it is kind of run down, but the theater itself is very nice, and the show is excellent.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 5, 2013)

Sue, when the temp reaches 105 degrees, remember this it is only "Dry Heat." 

Enjoy your week in sin city.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 5, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> But it's a _dry_ heat!


 
So is my oven, but I don't vacation there


----------



## STEVIE (Aug 6, 2013)

I want to thank all of you for your thoughts and replies. 
Sue


----------



## STEVIE (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi, I'm back for a little more advice.

First, we will not have a car. When we arrive we will have apporox. 6 pieces of luggage, a couple of laptops and carry on bags. Is there taxi service that can accommodate four people and all that luggage? Do I need to call a service and arrange pickup ahead of time? Or are there ample shuttles at the airport to take all of us to our hotel?

Secondly, when we attend a show, I know there is cab service at our resort to take us, but how do we arrange a ride back to our resort?

Thanks, Sue


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 9, 2013)

Some of the taxis at the airport are minivans, and one of those should probably work.  You go out and wait in line and tell the starter what you need and where you are going when you get to the front of the line.  If you can all get into one taxi it will be much cheaper than a shuttle, which charges by the each.  If you are staying at any of the Hilton Vacation Clubs, Wyndham Grand Desert, Marriott, Carriage House, or Holiday Inn Vacation Club, do not let them take you "through the tunnel," or via the freeway. It is way out of the way.  

Taxis are available at all the major casinos after shows, and mostly all the time, so not to worry.  My only thought is that the taxi queue at MGM Grand is way long, so I'd go over the bridge and get one at the Tropicana if I didn't want to wait so long.

Fern



susgar said:


> Hi, I'm back for a little more advice.
> 
> First, we will not have a car. When we arrive we will have apporox. 6 pieces of luggage, a couple of laptops and carry on bags. Is there taxi service that can accommodate four people and all that luggage? Do I need to call a service and arrange pickup ahead of time? Or are there ample shuttles at the airport to take all of us to our hotel?
> 
> ...


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 9, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Walking through the shops at Desert Passage...



Renamed the Miracle Mile Shops when the Aladdin hotel became Planet Hollywood.

And don't forget the Grand Canal Shoppes at the Venetian.


----------



## STEVIE (Aug 9, 2013)

We are staying at the Elara. Do we need to be aware of the Tunnel?

Thanks, Sue


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 9, 2013)

susgar said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well, we leave in two weeks for our first trip to Las Vegas. We are a family of 4 with two teenage sons (ages 16 and 19).
> 
> ...



I know you said you weren't going to rent a car, but doing so might be your best move.  You can rent  a smaller car for $20.00 or so a day.  Check www.bestfares.com for a good overview of rates.  If your credit card covers the insurance (which most do), that's going to beat cab fares by lots of money.  Then, if you add in tours, you will have save lots.

Every casino has free valet parking; you just tip the attendant  a few dollars--again, lots less than a taxi.

If the car wouldn't be big enough for all of you and all that luggage, you could have the driver rent it and take one or two passengers plus half the luggage to where you are staying.  Las Vegas' airport is right in town; it probably wouldn't take more than 30 minutes for the round trip.  Then, of course, for sight-seeing and shows, you wouldn't have luggage and the car would be fine.

If you purchase "The Un-official Guide to Las Vegas" there are VERY simple driving maps which allow you to avoid driving on Las Vegas Boulevard where the traffic is thick.  There are also ratings of shows/attractions/restaurants.  They include how old people/adults/teens/children rate each attraction, and they give detailed information on restaurants to help you make choices.  In my opinion, it's a great resource to have.

Anyway-----just a thought that a car might actually be a good thing for you.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 9, 2013)

HatTrick said:


> Renamed the Miracle Mile Shops when the Aladdin hotel became Planet Hollywood.
> 
> And don't forget the Grand Canal Shoppes at the Venetian.



I guess I knew that. After I've been to one mall or another, I seldom look- and don't care when they change names. Now if they are in a different location, I might notice.


----------



## tompalm (Aug 9, 2013)

PStreet1 said:


> I know you said you weren't going to rent a car, but doing so might be your best move.
> 
> Anyway-----just a thought that a car might actually be a good thing for you.



I totally agree.  You will miss out on a lot of stuff if you don't have a car. Driving is not that bad.  In fact it is hard to get lost going around the strip and having a car will allow day tours of the parks, the Dam, and shopping in the area.  

After a show, the line to catch a cab is sometimes very long.  I have seen people standing outside waiting 30+++ minutes to get in a cab.  The cost of two cab rides per day will be more than renting a car.  

Do not be worried about driving.  It is easy to get around. Reserve a car before you leave town and get it at the airport as soon as you land.  Don't carry a lot of luggage, you don't need it.  No need to dress up and all the resorts have washers and dryers.  Hope you have fun.


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 13, 2013)

PStreet1 said:


> Every casino has free valet parking; you just tip the attendant a few dollars--again, lots less than a taxi.



And it won't smell like smoke. :whoopie:

+1 for valet parking.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 13, 2013)

susgar said:


> We are staying at the Elara. Do we need to be aware of the Tunnel?



Yes.  Heading South to go North is a scam for the cabbies to juice the fare.

George


----------



## gnipgnop (Aug 14, 2013)

Go to Tickets 4 Tonight by the Coca Cola Bottle, Across bridge from the New York, New York and buy tickets for the *Blue Man Group*.  We did this last year with our teen age grand kids and it was one of the highlights of the vacation for the kids.  They are still talking about it.  Also, Terry Fader is a really good and funny family show.  Best way to get around is to rent a car.  It is not difficult to drive in Vegas.......just a lot of traffic in the evenings and especially on week ends.  Our teens also loved the roller coaster atop New York New York.  They rode two times also loved this.  If you rent a car go to Red Rock Canyon and do the hike.  There are trails that are difficult and some that are not.  When you arrive go to the Service area and they will give you maps.  If you and your kids don't like to hike you can drive the roads.  The views are beautiful.  Have fun..we loved Vegas especially with our grand kids.  By the way, we had five with us, ages 16 through 19.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 14, 2013)

*Tix 4 Tonite.*




gnipgnop said:


> Go to Tickets 4 Tonight by the Coca Cola Bottle


Tix 4 Tonite has 11 different locations up & down The Strip & Downtown -- plenty of kiosks for saving money on Las Vegas show tickets. 

What you get at Tix 4 Tonite are vouchers that you exchange at the various show venues for the actual tickets.  That means an extra trip ahead of time to turn in vouchers for tickets, or showing up early to stand in line for voucher exchange right before the shows start.  

Tix 4 Tonite also sells _Tix 4 Dinner_ vouchers good for discounts on entrees at various Las Vegas restaurants.  Yum.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## kwindham (Aug 15, 2013)

While DH enjoyed the blue man group, I thought it was rather weird.  Teenagers may enjoy though.  We both loved the Cirque shows, did 3 while in Vegas.  Outstanding talent!


----------



## gnipgnop (Aug 17, 2013)

Just my opinion but once you see one Cirque de Sole show you've seen them all.  They have different props but basicly they all have the same style of performance.  In contrast, the Blue Man Group, if you have never seen it before, is very unique and a lot of fun.  Our teenage grandkids loved this show just as much as my dh and myself did.  I would not want to see it again and again but for a first time adventure in Vegas for teens and adults, I personally feel your kids would love it.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 17, 2013)

gnipgnop said:


> In contrast, the Blue Man Group, if you have never seen it before, is very unique and a lot of fun. . . . for a first time adventure in Vegas for teens and adults, I personally feel your kids would love it.


I totally agree. Even if someone has seen Blue Man Group a year or more ago, they have revamped the show now and added some very interesting and fun elements. They've kept the good stuff from before and added new stuff.

Edit to add:  There are some differences among the Cirque shows. The newest one about Michael Jackson is really good from what my friends who have seen it tell me. If you like MJ's music, you'll love this show. "O" is very different from Mystere because  water is a huge part of O. I haven't seen some of the other Cirque shows so I don't know how they compare to the ones I have seen.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 17, 2013)

gnipgnop said:


> Just my opinion but once you see one Cirque de Sole show you've seen them all.  They have different props but basicly they all have the same style of performance.  In contrast, the Blue Man Group, if you have never seen it before, is very unique and a lot of fun.  Our teenage grandkids loved this show just as much as my dh and myself did.  I would not want to see it again and again but for a first time adventure in Vegas for teens and adults, I personally feel your kids would love it.



Totally disagree.  We've seen numerous Cirque shows and they are all unique.  I've heard good things about Blue Man group, but I've also read reviews where people didn't care for it.  I haven't been and it's not on the top of my list.  IMO


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 17, 2013)

gnipgnop said:


> Just my opinion but once you see one Cirque de Sole show you've seen them all.  They have different props but basicly they all have the same style of performance.



We've seen a lot of Cirque shows, and more with Cirque influences, and I totally disagree.  They can be hugely varied.  Love is different from any of the others; the water in Le Reve and O make them quite different; Mystere continues to be popular even though it was the first; Ka has a story line (of sorts) and a mechanical stage that is a wonder; Zoomanity (haven't seen it, but from friends who have, it's certainly different from any others).  Anyway, there is a great deal of variation, though it is true that all have amazing views of the human body and what it is capable of.

Blue Man has never appealed to me based on what my friends who have seen it have said about it; it definitely isn't for all.

Fortunately, Las Vegas has something (actually, many things) for everyone, and they meet varied tastes.


----------



## STEVIE (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi everyone,
We are here and our two bedroom unit at the Elara is awesome.
We like being connected to the Miracle Mile mall.

So far, my only complaint is the rowdy crowd at the pool. Yesterday, we went to the pool, and there were a large group of drunk men who were taking over the pool. They continually threw beers into the pool to each other, and were wrestling, splashing and jumping all over each other. There were middle age couples and families moving toward the end of the pool, away from them and as they continued to take over the pool, people were getting out, me included.
The life guards just looked on and didn't say anything. I know this is Vegas, but I thought the Hilton would be more family orientated. Hopefully this is a weekend crowd and we can enjoy the pool on Monday.
Thanks for all your suggestions, will keep you all informed.
Sue


----------



## Magic1962 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Sue, have a wonderful time!!!!!!!!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 28, 2013)

*Free Show -- (Almost Free, Just $2.50) -- At Bally's Jubilee Theatre Las Vegas.*

On Katie Kouric's TV show yesterday (which I think was an encore presentation from last spring), we saw nice musical performances by Véronic DiCaire, who is a highly talented singer.

She was introduced by Celine Dionne, who discovered Véronic & is promoting Véronic's career.

Véronic is performing through the end of 2013 at Bally's Jubilee Theatre in Las Vegas, doing a show in which she impersonates the singing voices of lots of famous female singers.

Click here for the web site for Véronic's Las Vegas show. 

By sheerest coincidence, I was listening to a Las Vegas podcast while I was moving iron at the Planet Fitness gym earlier that morning.  The talkers on the podcast show mentioned a promotion going on for free tickets (via TicketMaster) to an outstanding Las Vegas show at Bally's Jubilee Theatre starring Véronic, who impersonates the voices of 50 different singers -- free tickets, but a small TicketMaster service fee for each ticket.  Back home, I mentioned it to the Chief Of Staff, who said let's go for it -- and that was _before_ we saw Véronic's appearance on the Katie Kouric show. After we saw Véronic & heard her sing a couple of numbers, The Chief Of Staff said lets get a bunch of tickets for Véronic's show _Right Now !_

So we did.  We printed out our tickets at the TicketMaster promotional rate (free -- service fee only) -- & we now have our tickets for Thursday night of the week we'll be staying at Grandview, & we will take'm to Las Vegas with us.  

Only downside (if there is 1) is that Véronic's Thursday show doesn't start till 9:30 PM -- kind of late for us old folks to stay up.  But we can sleep late next morning, so no problem.  Her Friday & Saturday shows start at 7PM.  (She does not perform Sunday through Wednesday.)

We rarely use TicketMaster, so I had trouble getting the ticket purchase(s) to go through, although the Promo Code mentioned on the podcast _does_ work.   Promo Code = *VPAPER* 

After trying & failing to snag tickets on line, I got on the phone trying & failing to get tickets that way also unless I wanted to pay full price for'm because the recorded voice cues gave no chance to use the Promo Code.  So I stayed on hold till a human being came on, then described the technical difficulties I was having.  

The representative put me back on hold a couple of times while checking with the authorities.  It turned out the Promo Code works only for ordering 2 tickets at a time, & I wanted more.  No problem, the representative said -- just go ahead & do more 2-ticket orders using the Promo Code.  

There is a little space on the ticket ordering screen that you click to open a box where you type the Promo Code.  There is also a utility that will find seats for you if you don't want to navigate the seating chart shown on screen.  I went with the utility.  

Over the phone, the TicketMaster person said to select tickets in the "Celebrity" seating section, even though the screen shows the promotional rate for seats in the "VIP" section as well.  I took the representative's word for it, & all our tickets are in 1 row near the front of the right "Celebrity" section.  (According to reviews, there are no bad seats anywhere in the Jubilee Theatre.)

I couldn't get my Visa card to work, so I went with American Express instead.  No problem using American Express.  

Before the sales went through, there was an anti-robot box to complete by retyping 2 groups of letters shown in squiggly style.  I had to squint to see the letters right, but I got it to work OK for each pair of tickets I ordered. 

Will be nice to attend a Las Vegas show without having to take timeshare tours to get free tickets. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## alexadeparis (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow, this is a good deal, thanks for posting this. I have seen her on TV as well and she is really good.


----------



## Magic1962 (Aug 28, 2013)

AwayWeGo said:


> On Katie Kouric's TV show yesterday (which I think was an encore presentation from last spring), we saw nice musical performances by Véronic DiCaire, who is a highly talented singer.
> 
> She was introduced by Celine Dionne, who discovered Véronic & is promoting Véronic's career.
> 
> ...



darn.... just tried to do it and it wouldn't accept the code  I put it in the voucher code...  we will be there on Sept. 5th...    oh well sounded great!

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 28, 2013)

From Alan's description of the ordering ordeal, it isn't as simple as clicking, 'purchase', entering a code and card info. It may be worth the hassle of calling and doing it the old fashioned way. After all, Ticket Master has to earn their pound of flesh.

Jim


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 28, 2013)

*Promo Code -- Not Voucher Code.*




Magic1962 said:


> darn.... just tried to do it and it wouldn't accept the code  I put it in the voucher code.


There are spaces for using TicketMaster voucher codes & for redeeming TicketMaster gift cards & I don't know what-all.  

The Promo Code is separate from those other codes & it goes in a different space on the screen. 

Get the TicketMaster screen showing for the performance date you want.  That's the screen featuring a seating diagram of the theater & a central box that says *. . .* 

Choose your own seats!
1 Click section
2 Click seats
3 Click Buy Tickets!​
Then right under the wide grey line where it says _*Choose your seats with the Interactive Seat Map!*_ you will see a wide bar in a lighter grey with a drop-down menu box right in the center that says _*GOT AN OFFER CODE?*_

You click the red triangle that makes the drop-down box open.  Inside that box is a space where you type in the Promo Code. 

Promo Code (offer code) = *VPAPER* 

Worked every time I did it yesterday. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Magic1962 (Aug 28, 2013)

:whoopie: THANK YOU.... I got four seats to the Saturday, Sept. 7th performance....  not a lot of tickets left...  again... thank you!!!




AwayWeGo said:


> There are spaces for using TicketMaster voucher codes & for redeeming TicketMaster gift cards & I don't know what-all.
> 
> The Promo Code is separate from those other codes & it goes in a different space on the screen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic1962 (Aug 28, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> From Alan's description of the ordering ordeal, it isn't as simple as clicking, 'purchase', entering a code and card info. It may be worth the hassle of calling and doing it the old fashioned way. After all, Ticket Master has to earn their pound of flesh.
> 
> Jim



if you do what Alan says in the second post it works fine online.... BUT like he said you can only get two tickets at one time and only the highest level seats even though it shows you can get the middle level... if you try it says someone else took them....    Dave


----------



## Dori (Aug 28, 2013)

Yay! Thanks, Alan! I was able to get two tickets for the 27th of September.

Dori


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 29, 2013)

AwayWeGo said:


> Over the phone, the TicketMaster person said to select tickets in the "Celebrity" seating section, even though the screen shows the promotional rate for seats in the "VIP" section as well.



This is correct. You can _select_ seats in the "VIP" section, but you won't be permitted to buy them. Only "CELEBRITY" and "CLASSIC" selections will work with this promotion.


----------



## Magic1962 (Sep 8, 2013)

We saw Véronic DiCaire tonight!!!! What a fantastic show!!!!!! Thank you Alan for the tip for the tickets!!!  We saw V last night very good show also.... Saw Belinda "the First Lady of Magic" performing again after a 10 year hiatus!!! The roller skaters were the best though!!! We are going to see the Beatle Show "Love" on Monday night.... Then flying home on Tuesday......  I will have an update on Tahiti Village when I get home.... Dave


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 8, 2013)

Happy to hear you are enjoying yourselves. The First Lady of Magic's name is Melinda (Saxe) and she is the sister of the owner of the V theater.  Speaking of V, the show, many of the competitors of America's Got Talent over the years are from or became members of the show's cast.

Fern



Magic1962 said:


> We saw Véronic DiCaire tonight!!!! What a fantastic show!!!!!! Thank you Alan for the tip for the tickets!!!  We saw V last night very good show also.... Saw Belinda "the First Lady of Magic" performing again after a 10 year hiatus!!! The roller skaters were the best though!!! We are going to see the Beatle Show "Love" on Monday night.... Then flying home on Tuesday......  I will have an update on Tahiti Village when I get home.... Dave


----------



## Magic1962 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fern Modena said:


> Happy to hear you are enjoying yourselves. The First Lady of Magic's name is Melinda (Saxe) and she is the sister of the owner of the V theater.  Speaking of V, the show, many of the competitors of America's Got Talent over the years are from or became members of the show's cast.
> 
> Fern



Wow, it must be a Las Vegas moment.... I knew her first nme I used to do a smaller stage/platform magic show and would read about Melinda alot in the magic magazines I used to get... Genie, Linking Ring, etc.... We did see two tap dancers who were from America's Got Talent.... I have never been here before but could see myself coming back many times.... Dave


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 10, 2013)

AwayWeGo said:


> There are spaces for using TicketMaster voucher codes & for redeeming TicketMaster gift cards & I don't know what-all.
> 
> The Promo Code is separate from those other codes & it goes in a different space on the screen.
> 
> ...



The code still works.  I picked up 4 tickets today for a 7:00 pm Friday night show in November when we will be in Las Vegas.  Thanks for posting the instructions, I did the two at a time online order twice and it worked just as advertised.


----------

